# mac the ripper



## georgemarks (Nov 8, 2006)

looking for mac the ripper that works with snow leopard


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

georgemarks said:


> looking for mac the ripper that works with snow leopard


Why?

According to this list, the current version of MTR works great with Snow Leopard:

Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List


----------

